

IBM Buying Cognos - mattculbreth
http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/djf500/200711120929DOWJONESDJONLINE000287_FORTUNE5.htm

======
far33d
It's amazing how many multi-billion dollar tech companies exist that I've
never heard of.

~~~
mattculbreth
In the BI world this year we've had Outlooksoft, Business Objects, and now
Cognos. All whopper acquisitions.

